# Pretty As A Picture But Who Is The Artist?



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Very very cheaply acquired-no names on it except fond acier on back case and a small bell like shape with what looks like an eye at the top of the bell and BD in capitals below eye within the bell.-watchmaker couldnt identify the 17 jewel movement which looks the best bit!

Keeps accurate time 32mm case plus winder copper colour ring on minute track ,good lugs



















so any help appreciated if anyone knows anything. Wouldnt it be a great idea if you could photo movements then electronically lay them over a photofit type system which would give you a match-or have I missed something?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

looks like a redialed or unbranded wittnauer to me (case shape, movement decoration etc) , there should be number under the balance wheelto i.d the movement.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

have tried that with my magnifier but cant see anything. but thanks for start with wittnaur.


----------

